# Ecran gris au démarrage



## mitch1979 (10 Mai 2005)

salut à tous,

mon Mac est malade. Voilà l'histoire. Après l'installation d'un second combo graveur dans mon Mac (bi-pro 867, 10.3.9, nouveau graveur liteon SOHC-5232K-01C), il a commencé à planter sévère. Petits bruits de disque dur et kernel panic. Malgré tout, je réussissais à me connecter à ma session et j'avais accès à mon DD.
Après quelques jours, il affichait un écran bleu avec un dossier clignotant (icone Mac OS alternant avec un point d'interrogation). Impossible d'aller plus loin. A ce moment, j'ai tenté les choses suivantes :

- débrancher le nouveau graveur + vérifier les connections > aucun effet ;
- nettoyage avec Norton/Utilitaire de disque depuis CD install > aucun des deux ne trouve le DD (Utilitaire de disque affiche ces infos mais ne permet pas de le vérifier/réparer) ;
- essai depuis CD Apple Hardware Test > bloc au début avec ecran gris et icone de chargement ;
- reset de PMU 30s > aucun effet ;
- reset de pram 5x > au redémarrage, l'écran devient gris :sick: ;

bref, là, je sais plus trop... Ce que je voudrais surtout, c'est récupérer mes données.

La prochaine étape (donnez-moi votre avis svp) serait de tester mon DD sur une autre machine (j'ai un autre G4 AGP au boulot). Je pourrais d'une part, s'il fonctionne, récupérer mes données, sinon je pourrais peut-être envisager de racheter une carte mère re-:sick:.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils

m


----------



## puffade (10 Mai 2005)

mitch1979 a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous,
> 
> mon Mac est malade. Voilà l'histoire. Après l'installation d'un second combo graveur dans mon Mac (bi-pro 867, 10.3.9, nouveau graveur liteon SOHC-5232K-01C), il a commencé à planter sévère. Petits bruits de disque dur et kernel panic. Malgré tout, je réussissais à me connecter à ma session et j'avais accès à mon DD.
> Après quelques jours, il affichait un écran bleu avec un dossier clignotant (icone Mac OS alternant avec un point d'interrogation). Impossible d'aller plus loin. A ce moment, j'ai tenté les choses suivantes :
> ...



Tu as réalisé à peu près tout ce que tu pouvais faire. Pour avoir eu le même type de problème, je suis intimement convaincu que ton DD est foutu auquel cas la seule solution pour récupérer tes données (et encore ce n'est pas sur) est le passage par un dispositif très spécial, manip qui coûte la modique somme de milliers d'euros.


----------

